# $1 Shipping @ McFeelys



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Today only ,internet sales,no LTL, McFeely's Square Drive Screws - Screws, Fasteners, Festool Power Tools and more


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Tommy,

Another great value you share with us. 

I think Mark needs to crown you the "Bargain Bin King" or some
appropriate Sainthood.:big_boss::laugh:

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mouch (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, I need to load up some bins.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll take another star


----------

